# Picolette



## Dany (Mar 8, 2021)

Before being part of Zeiss Ikon, Contessa Nettel in Suttgart, Germany, produced this nice strut folding camera which is now part of my collection.
This camera, which shows some similarities with the Kodak Vest Pocket series, is today one century old.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 8, 2021)

Another nice piece.


----------

